# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Οθονη PANASONIC TX-L37E30E

## error

Γεια σας...
Ζητάω Οθόνη πάνελ για την συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

υπάρχει μόνο καινούριο αν θέλεις 750€ τιμή

----------

